# SUPERBOWL Colts vs Saints



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone here watch football? the colts and saints will be competing in the super bowl. Anyone have any predictions who is going to win or a favourite team that did not make it?

I want saints to win and my fav team is the New England Patriots...too bad they did not make it


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

saints, better win.

i hate peyton, as talented as he is, I HATE HIM


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> saints, better win.
> 
> i hate peyton, as talented as he is, I HATE HIM


Couldn't agree with you more he is too overated i dont like the best bone in him


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Go COLTS Go 

Not sure how you could say is too over rated. One of the best of all time. Works best under pressure though which isn't always a great attribute.

Colts - 31
Saints - 24

Dallas Clark MVP


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Ya I pick Colts too. I don't think it'll be too close of the game, the spread will be more of 2 td.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lets be real here, this isn't the jets they be facing...

this is the New Orleans saints, they got too many weapons to match that of Indiana, plus they actually play defense

Sorry but Colts are going to Bolt! 

....lol that was weak


----------

